# Rapido 9048DF side running lights



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

During my last trip my side running lights stopped working. All the others were ok so no big problem. I have this week spent a lot of time trying to sort the problem all to no avail. The 5 amp fuse keeps blowing and I am running out of ideas as to the cause. All lights have been disconnected and I have gone over the interconnecting loom several times looking for a short but nothing. It all runs via an aux relay (off the side light system) in a side wall aux fuse/relay box. Sometimes it blows the fuse straight away and this pm it stayed on for 4 or 5 mins and then popped.

Anyone had this or can offer some advice it would be much appreciated.

What little hair I had is slowly getting pulled out over this.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you confirm the fuse blows with the lights disconnected? Without seeing the circuit is is hard to determine as I assume the fuse is in the marker lamp supply leg and not before the relay?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray,

6 x LED side lamps plus 2 high level ALL WIRES disconnected at the lamp end. I have even changed the mini relay thinking it may be drawing a bit more then normal but no luck there. It obviously has been fine for 9 years on a 5 amp micro fuse. I have checked the wires around the front bed brackets and the wires come up the window frame to feed those. The loom runs under the van to feed the LEDS.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Cherekee said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> 6 x LED side lamps plus 2 high level ALL WIRES disconnected at the lamp end. I have even changed the mini relay thinking it may be drawing a bit more then normal but no luck there. It obviously has been fine for 9 years on a 5 amp micro fuse. I have checked the wires around the front bed brackets and the wires come up the window frame to feed those. The loom runs under the van to feed the LEDS.
> 
> Alan


When I had my Rapido 7090+ the front high markers and side markers run of the single circuit whilst the high level rear markers were connected into the rear light circuit. The first lamp was the front near side marker, linked to the front high level and onto the mid marker to the rear and across the rear to feed the near side lamps. Anyway you have ruled out the light units themselves so that only leaves the wiring. My wiring was stapled to the underside of the floor with staples so IO suppose it is possible that one is causing a short between the wires. 
If it were me I remove the run to the lamps from your relay box and substitute a separate supply from a battery fused at 5a to the run to the lamps. If the fuse blows you know it is external to your mini relay fuse box.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

This is the aux box (maybe).

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=77938&stc=1&d=1523476403


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Cherekee said:


> This is the aux box (maybe).
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=77938&stc=1&d=1523476403


You were testing me by having it upside down. Yes I recognise it from my 70+ series days, the same handbook. Anyway it is simple DC fault finding now to work out is it the lights themselves and their circuitry or is it the control relay circuitry at fault.
It is fairly basic. There is a relay with its coil permanently connected to +12v . The other side of the coil goes to negative on a connection provided by Fiat when the Fiat lights are switched ON. The relay contacts pass +12v to the lamps and the negative to them is permanent. If your fuse is in the after the relay in the supply to the lamps then it must be the lamps or their wiring causing the problem. 
From what I remember the Pilote wiring was pretty poor under the MH floor with twisted wires going into spade connectors and very little insulation from mud and damp.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Update to my electrical fault. Just did a long resume but lost it all trying to upload the photos so a very abridged version. After a fair bit of work FINALLY traced to a Rapido manufacturing fault. Missed the grommet by an inch and got trapped between two fairings on top of the nearside front bulkhead behind the dash. All rewired and sorted.

I always knew I was a great engineer!!!

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Good result Alan.


----------

